# G8445 or g8446



## mmagness (May 15, 2009)

I need some advise on the following scenerio:

We have physicians in our practice that e-prescribe but they often go to other clinics where we share space, etc.  Our physicians do not use the stand alone PDA for prescribing when they are at those offices (because there is no wireless router in these offices).  In a scenerio such as this would it be more appropriate to report: 

G8446 "E-prescribiing system available, but not used for one or more prescriptions due to patient or system reasons- provider has access to to qualified e-prescribing system.  Some or all prescriptions generated during the encounter were printed or phoned in as required by state or federal law or regulations, patient request, or pharmacy system being unable to receive electronic transmission; OR because they were narcatics or other controlled substances."

G8445 "Qualified e-prescribing system available, but no prescriptions were generated due to patient/system reasons- No prescriptions were generated during the encounter.  Provider does have access to a qualified e-prescribing system."

Anyone have any thoughts?  It sounds like to me like the G8446 is asking more for written prescriptions...  But G8445 kind of sounds like no prescriptions were needed.  

Thanks,
MM


----------



## Herbie Lorona (May 18, 2009)

I would go with G8446. G8445 says No prescriptions were generated during the encounter


----------



## muschy (Apr 20, 2012)

*G8446*

I recently  graduate for MIBC and currently workingsuperbills working as a FT biller.

In reference to G8446 in my case the Dr did prescribe the pt and we do have electronic system and I get the error "is not a valid code". My question is, should I deleted? but then if I deleted in some ocation it comes out as a partial claim. 

Can someone clarify this to me. Thanks.


----------

